

The scariest real-life audio you've ever heard: 1st person video from MO tornado - geekfactor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQnvxJZucds

======
geekfactor
Wow. This video is amazingly intense considering that you can't see anything.
Don't give up on it too early.

